# Recommended reading about vizslas



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

I came across this article about sporting dogs. the vizsla section has some very important highlights in my experience and a lot of people seem to ask questions regarding those. the article summarizes some of the challenges many vizsla owners have come across and gives some comfort that with proper handling those will pass. hoping that the link works for everyone interested









AKC Gazette - January 2022


AKC Gazette - January 2022




viewer.zmags.com


----------

